# Help with a service that unstitches and restitches new tags



## darrylr (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello everyone, 

I started the process of selecting the best blank quite a while ago. I didn't want to use a tri-blend, but the only shirts I liked the fit of for my brand were the Canvas 3413 and the Next Level 6210. My company will be based out of the US, but I'm no longer there and physically getting my hands on samples at this point is near impossible. The issue (aside from the tri-blend thing which I'm willing to accept) is that these shirts do not have tear away tags and at the price point the shirts are selling at I do not want 'cut out' tags. The quality of these cuts and how often you can see the remnants of the tags are inconsistent and I can't take that risk. Does anyone know of a blank with a tear away that matches the fit of either of the blanks I mentioned? If you're not familiar with these shirts the sleeves are shorter and more form fitting than most blanks I've seen. Or, do you know of a company that will unstitch, remove the tag and restitch? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Some wholesalers will do this for you before they ship the shirts. TSC Apparel is one and they carry both Canvas and Next Level. 

You ship them the tags, they un-stitch the brand's tag and stitch your label in its place. I think they charge 30 or 40 cents each. 

Check with your wholesaler too.

Also, the 3413 does have a tear-away.

P.S. If I were you, I would have them only replace the top 'brand name' label; and not the secondary label that contains all the other legal stuff (garment content, country of origin, wash instructions, etc.). These details tend to change from time to time (especially country of origin) and you dont' want to get stuck with obsolete labels.

If you want me to send you samples of the shirts, let me know. No markup, whatever it cost me is what I'll charge you.


----------

